# ICB in Action



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2013)

Da jetzt immer mehr leute ihre Bikes haben und diese auch hoffentlich benutzen, sammeln wir hier mal Actionbilder 

























so und jetzt seit ihr dran!


----------



## vscope (14. Juli 2013)

*icb hochalmtrail saalbach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (15. Juli 2013)

Mit dem ICB bei Traumwetter in Saalbach den Hacklberg Trail genossen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frald9j0vdc"]Saalbach - Sunny FLOW - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Skoalman (16. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Mit dem ICB bei Traumwetter in Saalbach den Hacklberg Trail genossen.
> 
> Saalbach - Sunny FLOW - YouTube



Sehr netter Trail!

Aber wieso man einen so leichten, flowigen Trail mit DH-Vollmontur fahren muss, erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz? Auf den Wanderwegen in unserer Gegend fahren die krassen DHler auch immer in ihren "Troy Lee-Pyjamas" und Vollmontur und erschrecken damit unnötigerweise die Wanderer...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Juli 2013)

TT Erzgebirge.


----------



## rallleb (16. Juli 2013)

@Skoalman
Du KANNST auch in T-shirt und Schwimmhose Motorrad fahren, wenn Du möchtest


----------



## vscope (16. Juli 2013)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Sehr netter Trail!
> 
> Aber wieso man einen so leichten, flowigen Trail mit DH-Vollmontur fahren muss, erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz? Auf den Wanderwegen in unserer Gegend fahren die krassen DHler auch immer in ihren "Troy Lee-Pyjamas" und Vollmontur und erschrecken damit unnötigerweise die Wanderer...



da wir immer so langsam fahren daß wir angst haben müssen umzufallen legen wir lieber die vollmontur an...


----------



## Skoalman (16. Juli 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> @_Skoalman_
> Du KANNST auch in T-shirt und Schwimmhose Motorrad fahren, wenn Du möchtest





vscope schrieb:


> da wir immer so langsam fahren daß wir angst haben müssen umzufallen legen wir lieber die vollmontur an...





Ich weiss, die Diskussion "Persönliches Schutzbedürfnis vs. Image des Bikers gegenüber anderen Wegbenutzern" ist nicht ganz einfach.

Meine Meinung ist aber klar die, dass wenn man *auf gemeinsam mit Wanderern genutzten Trails* unterwegs ist und eine für Touren übliche Schutzbekleidung (d.h. Halbschale und Handschuhe plus eventuell Knieschoner und Protektor-Rucksack) nicht mehr ausreicht, dann ist man entweder zu schnell unterwegs oder fährt zumindest über dem persönlichen fahrtechnischen Limit.

Für einen Wanderer macht es einen immensen Unterschied ob er einen freundlich lächelnden Biker kreuzt oder ob ein mimikloser "Ritter" in Vollmontur an ihm vorbeifährt. Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, wo vielerorts das Befahren von Singletrails verboten ist (2m-Regel etc.), darf man bei uns in der Schweiz das gesamte Wanderwegnetz (immerhin 62'000km!) legal befahren. Damit dies auch weiterhin möglich bleibt, ist ein möglichst positives Image der Biker bei den "Rotsocken" von extremer Wichtigkeit.
Ich erlebe es leider momentan in meiner Wohnregion, wie das Image der Mountainbikegemeinschaft massiv gelitten hat, weil ein paar wenige unüberlegte Gestalten die öffentlichen Wanderwege befahren als wären es abgesperrte Strecken in einem Bikepark. Die Folgen sind *jedem Biker* gegenüber feindlich gesinnte Wanderer, absichtlich gelegte Fallen auf den Trails und kaum Goodwill bei Politik und Waldbesitzern bezüglich hängigen Projekten für Bikestrecken.

Und nun fertig mit meinem Offtopic-Geschwafel


----------



## OldSchool (16. Juli 2013)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Ich weiss, die Diskussion "Persönliches Schutzbedürfnis vs. Image des Bikers gegenüber anderen Wegbenutzern" ist nicht ganz einfach.
> 
> Meine Meinung ist aber klar die, dass wenn man *auf gemeinsam mit Wanderern genutzten Trails* unterwegs ist und eine für Touren übliche Schutzbekleidung (d.h. Halbschale und Handschuhe plus eventuell Knieschoner und Protektor-Rucksack) nicht mehr ausreicht, dann ist man entweder zu schnell unterwegs oder fährt zumindest über dem persönlichen fahrtechnischen Limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## vscope (17. Juli 2013)

Dazu möcht ich nur anmerken daß es ein MTB Trail im Saalbach Bikepark war. 
Ihr könnt von mir aus in Tangas freundlich lächelnd die WC Downhill Strecke in Leogang fahren.
Ich habe wie 90% dort ordentliche Schutzausrüstung und nutze sie...

Zuhause auf den Trails ist das was anderes.
Da fahre ich aber auch nicht 6000hm am Tag bergab...


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2013)

jedem das seine. Ich persönlich fühle mich so voll eingepackt (das ist bei mir dann schon mit bein protektoren so) einfach nicht wohl! Eingeschänkte bewegungen, mangelder kontakt zur umgebung, neriviges herrum rutschen der schoner...

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Fullface Helme + Goggle nichts auf normalen Wanderwegen zu suchen haben. Das Macht einen automatisch zum Downhiller und damit zu jemanden der, egal wie, nur möglichst schnell runter shredden will. Das widerspricht meiner Meinung nach dem Singletrail gedanken!

Jenuch bla bla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (17. Juli 2013)

Saalbach ist ein Bikepark. Da zieht man nicht den Panzer aus wenn man sich nach dem Lift überlegt hat dass man jetzt mal eine flowigere Abfahrt nimmt


----------



## osarias (18. Juli 2013)

Dann hier halt auch nochmal, hab das ICB mal die MEGA runter geprügelt,..., is ja schließlich ICB in Action


----------



## nino85 (18. Juli 2013)

Hey there, we're the disc brakes - And we'd like to sing you the song of our people 

Geiles Video - Sieht aus, als hätte es Spaß gemacht


----------



## Pintie (18. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hey there, we're the disc brakes - And we'd like to sing you the song of our people



hehe  ja den Song kenn ich gut. Ich mag ihn zweistimmig


----------



## vscope (18. Juli 2013)

@osarias 

cooles video! cool gefahren! top zeit!

reschpeckt! 

*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/tagged/52885*


----------



## konsti-d (18. Juli 2013)

Respekt, gut gemacht!

Hab mir sogar das ganze lange Video angekuckt, obwohl ich so GoPro-Videos eigentlich nicht mag. Gibt nen tollen Eindruck.

Zum reinen Downhill ist da schon ein gehöriger Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

Endlich ist es da! Mein ICB 02!
Ich muss mich noch ein wenig dran gewöhnen, aber es hängt jetzt schon gut am Gas!





Danke an Niklas fürs Foto!
LG Jens


----------



## Goldsprint (18. Juli 2013)

Ich komme gerade zurück von meinem Ausritt mit dem ICB 01 und bin total begeistert von der Geometrie. Es ist sowohl laufruhig als auch wendig.

Mit der Abstimmung des Fahrwerks hab ich aber so Probleme:
Die Gabel fahr ich mit 50 psi und kann den Federweg auch gut ausnutzen. Allerdings ist sie sehr bockig, also genau das Gegenteil von sensibel. Beim Bremsen taucht sie auch recht tief ein. Den rechten Knopf, auf dem Compression draufsteht, hab ich ganz nach links gedreht.
Hinsichtlich des Hinterbaus bin ich von der Antriebsneutralität hin und weg. Ein Wippen kann ich beim Pedalieren nicht feststellen. Den Dämpfer fahr ich mit ca. 30% Sag. Im Vergleich zu meinem Stumpjumper arbeitet der Dämpfer allerdings nicht so aktiv. D. h. ein Abdrücken von Kanten ist kaum möglich. Leider kann man an dem Dämpfer nur den Rebound einstellen. Den habe ich auf 5 von 10, also genau in der Mitte.

Weiß jemand von euch bezüglich der Gabel und dem Dämpfer Rat?


----------



## vscope (18. Juli 2013)

......


----------



## Goldsprint (18. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Sorry, ich hab erst grad gesehen, dass ich im falschen Thread gepostet hab...


----------



## vscope (18. Juli 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
> 
> Sorry, ich hab erst grad gesehen, dass ich im falschen Thread gepostet hab...



und ich hab erst jetzt gesehen dass es ein icb01 ist...
meine ratschläge waren für lyrik + monarch...

aber motoröl zu schmierung ist immer gut!


----------



## sebbo87 (19. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da! Mein ICB 02!
> Ich muss mich noch ein wenig dran gewöhnen, aber es hängt jetzt schon gut am Gas!



Die Klamotten passen ja schon bestens


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2013)

Hab sie ja mit Hintergedanken gekauft ...


----------



## crossie (19. Juli 2013)

local trails. fotofinger: marina  --> danke!


----------



## visionthing (23. Juli 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Dann hier halt auch nochmal, hab das ICB mal die MEGA runter geprügelt,..., is ja schließlich ICB in Action



Ja cool dann bist du es also den ich am Anfang der Mega Woche im Lift getroffen habe. Scheint ja noch recht gut gelaufen zu sein.


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

macht einfach Spaß die Kiste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (25. Juli 2013)

Da man wegen dem Arbeitervölkchen oft allein als Student unterwegs ist hab ich mir mal für meine kleine Canon ein Bewegungserkennungs Skript geschrieben. Musste leider mit Blitz einstellen, weil die bei ISO 400 doch stark rauscht und sonst die Belichtungszeit zu lang wird.


----------



## Pintie (25. Juli 2013)

das letzte ist eigentlich bergauf um um 90° verdreht oder ?


----------



## f4lkon (25. Juli 2013)

Ne Ansatz vom Steildrop, bin mich grad am abdrücken. War nicht so easy erstmal da rauf zu klettern und die Cam zu platzieren aber ich denke falls es einer da rauf schafft, säh das noch geiler aus


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2013)




----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2013)

na was versteckt sich denn da...


----------



## Pintie (29. Juli 2013)

schaut nach sehr spaßigen Trail aus. 
wo ist das?


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2013)

Hinteres Ötztal.


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juli 2013)

WOW!! 



Eisbein schrieb:


>


----------



## nino85 (29. Juli 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> WOW!!



Jap - Klarer Fall für ein Bild der Woche, würde ich mal sagen. Leider ist das nicht hier hochgeladen worden sondern bei Dropbox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2013)

schlagts halt der Redaktion vor. Ich reiß mich da schon lange nicht mehr drum, seit dem da im grunde nur noch i.welche DH bilder gekührt werden und auffallend viele bilder der IBC - Fotografen dabei sind...

Aber danke fürs lob, ich steh ja nur auf dem radl


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juli 2013)

Jetzt wird mir einiges klarer.... 

>> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=332215&page=50

Sehr schöne Fotos!!

Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (29. Juli 2013)

so mal hier ein Video aus Winterberg wollte eigentlich eine gemütliche runde drehen und mein Freerider eine Pause gönnen bin aber den doch mit den ICB auf der DH strecke gelandet ^^ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReafQyrppUU


----------



## nino85 (30. Juli 2013)

Dave-Qu-ax schrieb:


> so mal hier ein Video aus Winterberg wollte eigentlich eine gemütliche runde drehen und mein Freerider eine Pause gönnen bin aber den doch mit den ICB auf der DH strecke gelandet ^^
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReafQyrppUU



Was willst du uns bei 1:10 eigentlich mitteilen?


----------



## cycophilipp (30. Juli 2013)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Ich weiss, die Diskussion "Persönliches Schutzbedürfnis vs. Image des Bikers gegenüber anderen Wegbenutzern" ist nicht ganz einfach.
> 
> Meine Meinung ist aber klar die, dass wenn man *auf gemeinsam mit Wanderern genutzten Trails* unterwegs ist und eine für Touren übliche Schutzbekleidung (d.h. Halbschale und Handschuhe plus eventuell Knieschoner und Protektor-Rucksack) nicht mehr ausreicht, dann ist man entweder zu schnell unterwegs oder fährt zumindest über dem persönlichen fahrtechnischen Limit.
> 
> ...







Eisbein schrieb:


> jedem das seine. Ich persönlich fühle mich so voll eingepackt (das ist bei mir dann schon mit bein protektoren so) einfach nicht wohl! Eingeschänkte bewegungen, mangelder kontakt zur umgebung, neriviges herrum rutschen der schoner...
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung das Fullface Helme + Goggle nichts auf normalen Wanderwegen zu suchen haben. Das Macht einen automatisch zum Downhiller und damit zu jemanden der, egal wie, nur möglichst schnell runter shredden will. Das widerspricht meiner Meinung nach dem Singletrail gedanken!
> 
> Jenuch bla bla...



ich hab grad vom Kopf-schütteln eine Genickzerrung bekommen. Hier wird  deutlich, wie unwichtig der Schutz als solches betrachtet bzw. dass stylisches Aussehen anscheinend von einigen gegenüber dem Sinn von Schutzkleidung als solches ziemlich falsch bewertet wird...?!?

Ich mach wohl was falsch, fahre zu schnell bzw. falle auch ab und an hin. F*** bin ich unstylisch und schlecht 

Nur weil manche aussehen wie n Zuhälter, sind sie noch lange keiner. Die wollen das halt so.


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2013)

dann geh mal schnell zum physiotherapeuth oder setzt das nächste mal dein leatt brace auf zum kopfschütteln.  

Nein im ernst, es soll sich doch jeder einpacken/einsperren/schützen wie er das gerne mag. Uns/mir ging es doch lediglich um die Außenwirkung und die damit verbunden Stereotype der Wanderer. Und da brauch man sich sicher nicht streiten wenn man sagt, das man mit einem Fullface Helm von den Wanderern als Downhiller abgestempelt wird. Aber genau das ist man eben nicht mehr, wenn man sich auf Singletrails bewegt, die nicht im Bikepark sind.
Und ich bin der Meinung, dass man auf Singletrails (=Wanderwegen) nur so schnell unterwegs sein sollte, dass man das Risiko so kalkulieren/einschätzen kann, dass man auch ohne Vollpanzerung fahren kann. Sei es für den einen Tempo 30 auf S3 trails und für den anderen 10km/h auf s1 trails. Man sollte dabei stehts in sichtweite anhalten können um auf etwaigen gegenverkehr durch Wanderer reagieren zu können.

Das hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit Style zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (30. Juli 2013)

ihr habt ja irgendwie beide recht...

hätte letzte woche auf einem ebenen Trail bei 15 kmh einen fulface brauchen können...
auf der anderen Seite ist es doch auch eine Abwägung von Risiko und Aufwand.

Bei 30° fahr ich nicht in der Ebende mit fullface weil ich da eingehen würde. 
Die optik wie ich aussehe wäre mir egal - die optische Wirkung auf wanderer ist aber schon auch ein Thema. Und nicht nur in den Bergen. Wenn ich in München welche mit FF rumfahren sehe die am besten auch noch eine komplette Rüstung anhaben - machen die auf Fußgänger einen anderen Eindruck als mit normalen Equipment. 
Da wird man dann schon wegen der Optik als Rambo Radler abgestempelt. 

Und vor allem wird man sich nie schützen können.

Wie hat es Harald Philipp so schön gesagt - Er trägt keine Knie Schützer weil es in dem Gelände wo er fährt keine Option ist zu stürzen. 
Oder anders (so geht es zumindest mir) - Wenn ich dick eingepackt bin gehe ich oft unterbewusst auch mehr Risiko.


----------



## cycophilipp (30. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ihr habt ja irgendwie beide recht...
> 
> hätte letzte woche auf einem ebenen Trail bei 15 kmh einen fulface brauchen können...
> auf der anderen Seite ist es doch auch eine Abwägung von Risiko und Aufwand.
> ...



Du hast auch Recht... mich stört nur die Argumentation - ich sehe Trail im Video, Biker mit Vollmontur --> Folgerung - das sind Rüpel, weil sie martialisch aussehen. Das ist von 12 bis Mittag gedacht, einfach nen Senf dazugegeben ohne eine Sekunde nachzudenken, mehr nicht. Ich fahr auch schneller MIT Schonern, weil es ziemlich cool ist, wenn man nach nem Leger aufsteht und darüber lachen kann. 

Es kommt nicht nur aufs Äußere an, sondern auch, wie ich mich gegenüber Wanderern verhalte. Die kapieren den Sinn von Schonern schon. Den Rest brauch ich nicht auszuführen. Und in unseinsehbarem Gelände, welches gemeinsam genutzt wird, fahre ich so schnell, dass ich allerhöchstens mich, aber keine anderen gefährde.


----------



## Pintie (30. Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist doch draußen die reale Welt...
Wenn da manche (ältere) Wanderer einen Typ mit vollmontur sehen -> Assoziation Rambo...
Das sind auch die wo man nicht anfangen braucht zu diskutieren weil die ihre Vorurteile haben und haben wollen.

Hab überhaupt kein Problem mit leuten die meinen mit FF durch den Wald fahren zu müssen. Kann manchmal auch ganz praktisch gegen Äste sein... Ich hätte keinen Bock drauf. 

Das Problem sind die 1% der Biker die halt nur sich selbst kennen und die Sau auch auf kosten anderer raus lassen. Bei denen darf man sich dann fürs Image bedanken. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung erübrigt sich das Problem aber von alleine wenn man weit genug von Parkplätzen und Seilbahnen entfernt ist. 
Wo nur noch Leute unterwegs sind die Bock auf Natur haben und auch mal paar meter selber gehen können ist alles viel entspannter. Da funktioniert auch das zusammenleben von wanderer und biker sehr gut. 
Hatte zumindest noch nie einen der sich beschwert hätte wenn ich weit abseits war. Vielleicht welche die einen für verrückt erklären - aber nicht negativ...


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2013)

ihr seit herzlich eingeladen zu liken wie ein ICB ein alutech vom Gipfel scheucht


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2013)

mehr fotos, mehr mehr mehr


----------



## DerandereJan (3. August 2013)

Steil ist geil!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. August 2013)

Ich denke das Foto bei dem Eisbein hinter der Kamera stand darf hier auf rein.


----------



## Eisbein (4. August 2013)

Trailrakte vor Tiroler Gletschern


----------



## OldSchool (4. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Trailrakte vor Tiroler Gletschern



 

Geht bei dir die Sattelstütze ganz rein wenn du sie versenkst?


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2013)

ja, auch wenn der letzte 1cm etwas braucht. Aber ist ja nur eine 360mm lange stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (5. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ja, auch wenn der letzte 1cm etwas braucht. Aber ist ja nur eine 360mm lange stütze.



Danke.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2013)

Ich auf meiner RnC Trailrakete - Fotokomposition von mir, ausgelöst von mr_vercetti - danke dafür!


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2013)




----------



## LandyChris (7. August 2013)

Nettes Bild, bist im Ötztal?


----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2013)

nein, wetter war mir zu unsicher. Werde nur samstag & sonntag reinfahren. (Gondeln in Sölden)


----------



## osarias (9. August 2013)

Neuste Bilder meines ICB in Norwegen,...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61851


----------



## nino85 (9. August 2013)

Inklusive Carver-Klamotten... wo haste denn die her?


----------



## vscope (16. August 2013)

Gestern im Bikepark Semmering:


----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2013)

Torque hinten, ICB vorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. August 2013)

Ey Nico... du haust hier Bilder raus, das gehört verboten. Oder du gibst uns mal die Möglichkeit das auch zu erleben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2013)

Nico ist nen netter Kerl und zeigt einem gerne mal die heimischen Trails. 
Man muss nur nach Innsbruck fahren. Und sollte Fahrtechnisch dafür gerüstet sein, was bei mir nicht ganz der Fall war.


----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2013)

ich bin doch nur fahrer. Es kommt viel zu selten vor, dass ich beim biken noch mal hinter der kamera stehe... 

Christian bist eingeladen mal nach innsbruck zu kommen, aber dann müssen wir uns noch mal über grüntöne unterhalten


----------



## hst_trialer (19. August 2013)

Können wir gerne machen, so lange ich nichts vor Ort grün machen soll 

Mal zu dir zu kommen ist ein Wort! Da komme ich nochmal auf dich zurück. Und Fahrtechnik dürfte kein Problem sein!


----------



## Eisbein (26. August 2013)

mann, ist das ruhig hier ....


----------



## crossboss (26. August 2013)

Super Bilder Eisbein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (26. August 2013)

Würde ja mal gerne non paar bewegte Bilder zu den Spots von Eisbein sehen, irgendwiie kann ich mir garnicht so richtig vorstellen wie das aussieht wenn man da mit dem Rad runterfährt.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. August 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Würde ja mal gerne non paar bewegte Bilder zu den Spots von Eisbein sehen, *irgendwiie kann ich mir garnicht so richtig vorstellen wie das aussieht wenn man da mit dem Rad runterfährt.*



Ich schon. Und ich bin schon ganz heiß drauf mal eine Tour nach Innsbruck zu planen. Letztes Wochenende habe ich schon mal in Lermoos bisschen trainiert. Ich stehe total auf technische Trails und Spitzkehren.


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Würde ja mal gerne non paar bewegte Bilder zu den Spots von Eisbein sehen, irgendwiie kann ich mir garnicht so richtig vorstellen wie das aussieht wenn man da mit dem Rad runterfährt.


das trifft es vll noch am ehesten. Wir planen aber für den herbst noch ein video. leider nicht in hochalpinen regionen, aber technisch wirds trotzdem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT4RmVJ8pBo


----------



## Hasifisch (28. August 2013)

Mal in Anlehnung an Blues Brothers...

"Ich glaube nicht, das mit der Action des ICB was nicht stimmt..."




Mein ICB mit mir als Passagier darauf. Festgehalten von User "Graubiker".


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2013)

Na wieder etwas länger im Wald gewesen?


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2013)

Wird früh dunkel...


----------



## Pintie (29. August 2013)

ja da wurde ich auch schon überrascht das es nicht mehr bis 22 uhr hell ist...

wäre das shirt und die felgen nicht - könnte das ein sw bild sein


----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2013)




----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2013)

Ich hoffe ich darf hier mit meinen Bildern rein? Ich hoffe die Tage kommen noch welche dazu - bin noch unterwegs (siehe Signatur) 

Feldberg (bei Freiburg):





pic by   @crossie



Davos:





pic by @Ulrich-40


LG Jens


----------



## Hasifisch (31. August 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich darf hier mit meinen Bildern rein?...



Nein, auf gar keinen Fall, das ist doch ein billiges ICB-Fake...sieht man an dem faschen Blau im ersten Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2013)

:d


----------



## Eisbein (8. September 2013)

so, ICB taugt auch für blockwerktrialereien!

Auf dem bild, ein marsmännchen auf einem überirdisch guten bike und im hintergrund Tiroler Gletschereis!


----------



## f4lkon (8. September 2013)

Richtig gut! :thumbup:


----------



## osky (9. September 2013)

geiles wochenende mit nem tollen bike


----------



## Pintie (10. September 2013)

osky schrieb:


> geiles wochenende mit nem tollen bike




auch


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2013)

nochmal aus Davos:






LG Jens


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2013)

Bevor gewisse Personen wieder fragen:
Nein, ist noch nicht eröffnet...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. September 2013)

Wer sollen denn diese gewissen Personen sein? Ich kenne solche Leute nicht


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2013)

Ich schooooon... 
Wenn er offen ist, treffen wir uns mal dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. September 2013)

Siescher datt. Ich dachte erst ihr hättet es am Holy übertrieben


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. September 2013)

Hey Leute,

schöne Grüße aus Kanada 
Bin hier allerdings fremd gegangen mit einem Cove G-Spot... trotzdem ein geiles Bike, ein abgefahrener Bikepark und supernette Leute hier!!! Stelle die Bilder einfach mal hier rein, ist nicht ganz soooo off topic wie in den anderen Threads...

Los gehts:




geile Aussicht:




auch hier sind die Steine manchmal härter als wünschenswert:




Greez und bis bald!
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. September 2013)

Hmmmm. Hoffentlich nächstes Jahr...

Viel Spaß in beautiful British Columbia!


----------



## f4lkon (16. September 2013)

Geil , Kanada steht auf meiner todo auch weit oben! Lass es krachen!


----------



## onkel_c (17. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bevor gewisse Personen wieder fragen:
> Nein, ist noch nicht eröffnet...



wär ja auch die falsche frage : wann wird er denn eröffnet?


----------



## nino85 (17. September 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: War es dann doch zu "technical"? Sieht schmerzhaft aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wär ja auch die falsche frage : wann wird er denn eröffnet?



Wenn die zuständigen Stellen die notwendigen Formulare unterschrieben und abgestempelt haben...


----------



## OldSchool (17. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark: War es dann doch zu "technical"? Sieht schmerzhaft aus.



Dachte das wäre ein Trail Tatoo als Andenken? 

Anscheinend doch ein Sturz.


----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2013)

ach, was war das schön, als noch kein schnee lag.

Linie sollte klar sein, oder?!


----------



## f4lkon (17. September 2013)

Meine Linie wäre da brrrraaaap  Schaut hübsch aus dort oben.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (23. September 2013)

ein bisschen in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Trailhunter72 (23. September 2013)

mal was aus dem Vinschgau:


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2013)

Nachschlag aus Löffingen:






LG Jens


----------



## jan84 (27. September 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> schöne Grüße aus Kanada
> Bin hier allerdings fremd gegangen mit einem Cove G-Spot... trotzdem ein geiles Bike, ein abgefahrener Bikepark und supernette Leute hier!!! Stelle die Bilder einfach mal hier rein, ist nicht ganz soooo off topic wie in den anderen Threads...
> ...



Wtf... Wie lang warstn in Whistler? Dürften uns dann mehrfach verpasst haben ...

Grüße aus DA, 
Jan


----------



## cubanito (27. September 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> mal was aus dem Vinschgau:


 
Montesole Trail?


----------



## OJMad (29. September 2013)

Entspanntes Trailsurfen mit XXL-bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (29. September 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Montesole Trail?



Bild 1 ist auf dem 8er, bzw. 8a vom Sonnenberg
Bild 2 und 3 sind Monte Sole bzw. Tschilli, die sind im oberen Teil ja noch identisch


----------



## cubanito (30. September 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Bild 1 ist auf dem 8er, bzw. 8a vom Sonnenberg
> Bild 2 und 3 sind Monte Sole bzw. Tschilli, die sind im oberen Teil ja noch identisch


 
wusste ich´s doch..kam mir so bekannt vor die Stelle =)


----------



## Pintie (6. Oktober 2013)

mal eben Mittags die letzten Wiesn Marken verbraucht... lustige Heimfahrt....
Man darf die Treppen im Zelt übrigens nicht fahren - auch wenn die security das Bike cool findet


----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2013)

Herbst und so. Bild ist im Forum hochgeladen, darf also geliked werden 

Das bild kommt von Marius Schwager.


----------



## f4lkon (7. Oktober 2013)

Wieder sehr schöne Bilder geworden! Weiter so!


----------



## konsti-d (7. Oktober 2013)

die Bilder sind echt gut geworden, das riesen Wasserzeichen nervt halt - versteh aber den Grund, denk ich.

Darf ich das noch posten:






Passt hier finde ich noch besser rein, weil´s ja um´s Rad geht.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja Marius macht das nicht ohne Grund. Es wurden schon öfter bilder von ihm für i.welche websites misbraucht. Zum teil wurde dabei kackendreist das foto so geschnitten, dass man das copyright nicht sieht.

Mhhh auf dem foto fällt mir auf: Reißverschluss an der hose ist offen... zefix...


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Oktober 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Mhhh auf dem foto fällt mir auf: Reißverschluss an der hose ist offen... zefix...



Na solange nix raus hängt...


----------



## cmi (8. Oktober 2013)

ich finde es schade, dass es die bilder nicht in wallpapertauglichen auflösungen gibt. das wasserzeichen nehme ich gern in kauf, großskalieren aber nicht. dabei sind die doch sooo schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (8. Oktober 2013)

cmi schrieb:


> ich finde es schade, dass es die bilder nicht in wallpapertauglichen auflösungen gibt. das wasserzeichen nehme ich gern in kauf, großskalieren aber nicht. dabei sind die doch sooo schön



Nett fragen könnte vielleicht helfen


----------



## Eisbein (9. Oktober 2013)

welches wird denn gewünscht?!


----------



## JAY-L (9. Oktober 2013)

das hier wäre super in 1920x1200!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1484821


----------



## Pintie (9. Oktober 2013)

JAY-L schrieb:


> das hier wäre super in 1920x1200!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1484821



das ist wirklich super... ich hab aber 2560*1440


----------



## Eisbein (9. Oktober 2013)

das ist ja fast volle auflösung... Was habt ihr für riesen screens?!

Ich frag später mal nach.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2013)

2560x1440 haben meistens 27"-Displays.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. Oktober 2013)

jup 27"  kosten heute ja nicht mehr die Welt. bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden... http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-dell-u2713hm.html[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0091ME4A0/ref=asc_df_B0091ME4A015298444?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=geizhalspre03-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B0091ME4A0"][/ame]


----------



## cmi (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe Marius gestern Abend dann noch eine Mail geschrieben. Ich hätte gern die beiden oben eingebundenen Bilder in FullHD. Ob mit Wasserzeichen oder ohne ist egal. Ich find die beide absolut klasse!


----------



## cmi (10. Oktober 2013)

Schade, er mag nicht  Nur gegen Bezahlung, da er wohl sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2013)

Jo, hab vergessen zu schreiben. Naja ich kanns nachvollziehen 

noch eins von dem tag:

hart am gas


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich kann endlich bewegte ICB's herzeigen  Zusehen ist mein 02er und crossies 01er 
Viel Spaß beim schauen und falls ihr Kritik habt, immer her damit!

JENSeits Roadtrip - Part 1 --> Löffingen (JENSeits Production)

LG Jens


PS: Reisebericht mit Bildern ist in der Beschreibung verlinkt, weitere Videos kommen die Tage


----------



## sev95 (14. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben auch bewegte Bilder von meinem ICB. Mein Freund Thomas Dunzendorfer hat ein neues Video am Start - What We Do! Auch die anderen Beiträge sollte man sich anschauen, ICB kommt dann ab 5:05.. 
 [ame="http://vimeo.com/76293664"]WHAT WE DO | Official Movie on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2013)

Nabend!

Hier ist Teil 2 meiner Roadtrip-Reihe, viel Spaß!


Wenns gefällt, liked doch bitte. Verbesserungsvorschläge? - immer her damit! 


LG Jens


----------



## Pintie (18. Oktober 2013)

schaut wie ein icb 2 aus


----------



## vscope (18. Oktober 2013)

stimmt! nur die variablen ausfallenden hat er unterschlagen 

Coole Videos!
Weiter so!


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (18. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> schaut wie ein icb 2 aus



ja, und der Fahrer ist doch der Max!


----------



## cmi (18. Oktober 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Hier ist Teil 2 meiner Roadtrip-Reihe, viel Spaß!
> 
> ...




Klasse! Schön zum Roadtrip-Bericht noch Videos zu sehen. Und sogar das grandiose Twingo-Shuttle gibt's im (ersten) Video


----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2013)




----------



## konsti-d (19. Oktober 2013)

super Bild!


----------



## cmi (19. Oktober 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


>


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Pintie (19. Oktober 2013)

hammer bild


----------



## JENSeits (23. Oktober 2013)

Nabend zusammen,
Teil 3 ist auch oben! 


Viel Spaß,
Jens


----------



## cmi (23. Oktober 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> Teil 3 ist auch oben!
> 
> 
> ...



wie gehabt sehr schick, wenn auch diesmal deutlich "normaler" als die anderen beiden. aber gehört halt auch dazu wenn man den reisebericht gelesen hat   sind die streifen rechts oben und unten konvertierungsfehler oder war da was mit der kamera?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Oktober 2013)

Dankesehr  Ja stimmt, ist halt ein Bikepark und die Videos ähneln sich ja immer irgendwie .... Genau! 
Ja leider kommen die von meiner GoPro .. schleichen sich ab und zu mit ein, wieso genau weiß ich nicht, stört mich aber auch nicht sonderlich. Bin ohnehin froh das die noch funktioniert


----------



## JENSeits (25. Oktober 2013)

Weiter gehts mit meiner Roadtrip-Reihe, diesmal mit Teil 4 aus Sölden:


Über Kritik und Likes würde ich mich sehr freuen - danke 

LG Jens


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Oktober 2013)

sehr schön, speziell in Serfaus sieht es super aus! wollte da auch demnächst (nächstes Jahr ) mal hin... gibt´s da denn noch mehr als diesen Park/diese Strecke?

Daniel


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir Daniel,

ob es da mehr gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich gehe aber stark davon aus!

LG Jens


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2013)

ein ICB samt arsch ist foto der woche


----------



## konsti-d (29. Oktober 2013)

dein ICB samt deinem arsch ist foto der woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2013)

sag ich ja, ich/mein arsch


----------



## JENSeits (29. Oktober 2013)

hier der 5te Teil der Serie, es kommen noch 2 Weitere! 
Viel Spaß und über Kritik würde ich mich weiterhin freuen, likes ebenso


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen!
Draußen ist es windig und ungemütlich, Zeit für ein Video! 
Ich habe im September den MTB ZONE Bikepark Geisskopf besucht und eine Menge Spaß gehabt, schaut mal rein!

PS: Das ist der 6 Teil meiner Roadtrip-Reihe. Mehr Infos dazu findet ihr wie immer in der Videobeschreibung!


----------



## Daniel12 (5. November 2013)

sehr schön!


----------



## fabi.e (6. November 2013)

Nicht ganz so spektakulär, aber trotzdem schön m.M.n.. Im Teutoburger Wald bei Bielefeld! ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2013)

po weiter nach vorn


----------



## fabi.e (6. November 2013)

Ist ein bisschen gestellt und in Zeitlupe gefahren, weil die Kamera sonst nur verwischtes ablichtet!  Also etwas extreme Haltung, wie man sehen kann


----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2013)

viiiiiiieeeel weiter nach vorn!


----------



## fabi.e (6. November 2013)

Bin ja noch kein Profimodel 
Hier noch eins aus Itaaaaalien auf der Rückfahrt zum Auto!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2013)

Eigentlich kann man bei dem Gefälle mit dem ICB in normaler mittiger Position fahren. Hilft vor allem dem Grip am VR 

Aber ich muss mich da auch immer aktiv dran erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2013)

und ihr wollt alle die front noch höher haben 



weil ich regelmäßig auf den berg schaue beim skifahren, noch mal ein bild von dort.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. November 2013)

Ich will die front nicht höher haben als ich sie jetzt hab. Ich will nur weniger Spacer haben


----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2013)

So ab jetzt nerve ich euch nicht mehr mit meinem Roadtrip, das letzte Video ist online. Ganz vielleicht kommt aber noch ein 'Best of' 
Hier war ich im Bikepark Ochsenkopf unterwegs und habe mir mal Steine, Wurzeln und Felsen zur Gemüte geführt. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## cmi (11. November 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So ab jetzt nerve ich euch nicht mehr mit meinem Roadtrip, das letzte Video ist online. Ganz vielleicht kommt aber noch ein 'Best of'
> Hier war ich im Bikepark Ochsenkopf unterwegs und habe mir mal Steine, Wurzeln und Felsen zur Gemüte geführt. Viel Spaß damit



meine favoriten waren definitiv die "unorthodoxen" videos (twingo-shuttle  )  und die "unterwegs"-videos. aber "trotzdem" eine sehr schöne serie und begleitung zum tourenbericht


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2013)

Dankesehr! 
Welches meinst du mit "unterwegs"?


----------



## cmi (12. November 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dankesehr!
> Welches meinst du mit "unterwegs"?



ich meine die, die nicht einfach "nur" nen bikepark-ride waren, sondern eher zusammenschnitte der tage. hängt vielleicht bissel damit zusammen, dass ich die letzten wochen relativ viele videos geschaut habe und da eine gewisse übersättigung einsetzt


----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2013)

ah alles klar! Ja da stimme ich mit dir über ein


----------



## Eisbein (16. November 2013)

mal ein farbtupfer in diesen grauen Novembertagen.


----------



## sev95 (9. Dezember 2013)

hier wiedermal ein video in dem auch das ICB zu sehen ist! 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32876
Viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (17. März 2014)

ICB - Test


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. März 2014)

Der Test ist doch ein Witz. Praktisch keine Kritik, haufenweise Standardfloskeln, alles ist toll und eine genauere Charakterisierung des Fahrwerks oder eine ungefähre Einordnung der Geo im Vergleich zu Konkurrenten findet nicht statt. Ich weiß nicht, in welchem Rahmen der Test zustanden gekommen ist, aber er erweckt den Eindruck, dass sich da jemand das ICB gekauft hat und der Welt zeigen will, wie toll die Entscheidung war oder dass jemand für 3 Stunden auf dem Rad saß und das jetz ganz toll findet. Also nichts anderes als ein kleines Werbevideo.
Die Laufräder sollen "exzellentes Enduromaterial" sein während man sich mit der "robusten SLX-Schaltung begnügt". Klar, SLX muss ja irgendwie schlecht bzw. ein Kompromiss sein, weil es auch noch deutlich teurere Schaltungen gibt. Dass die Laufräder Sorgenkinder sind/waren, sollte bekannt sein (jedenfalls kein "exzellentes Enduromaterial)" und das Fahwerk ist... naja, hochpreisig, aber nicht unbedingt hochwertig.


----------



## cmi (18. März 2014)

Der Test ist schon etwas älter... 


-- 
Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## nino85 (18. März 2014)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> ICB - Test





B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Der Test ist doch ein Witz. Praktisch keine Kritik, haufenweise Standardfloskeln, alles ist toll und eine genauere Charakterisierung des Fahrwerks oder eine ungefähre Einordnung der Geo im Vergleich zu Konkurrenten findet nicht statt. Ich weiß nicht, in welchem Rahmen der Test zustanden gekommen ist, aber er erweckt den Eindruck, dass sich da jemand das ICB gekauft hat und der Welt zeigen will, wie toll die Entscheidung war oder dass jemand für 3 Stunden auf dem Rad saß und das jetz ganz toll findet. Also nichts anderes als ein kleines Werbevideo.



Bis hierhin gebe ich dir recht. Das Video war btw der erste "Test" des ICB. Ist ja schon etwas älter.



> Die Laufräder sollen "exzellentes Enduromaterial" sein während man sich mit der "robusten SLX-Schaltung begnügt". Klar, SLX muss ja irgendwie schlecht bzw. ein Kompromiss sein, weil es auch noch deutlich teurere Schaltungen gibt. Dass die Laufräder Sorgenkinder sind/waren, sollte bekannt sein (jedenfalls kein "exzellentes Enduromaterial)" und das Fahwerk ist... naja, hochpreisig, aber nicht unbedingt hochwertig.



Die Laufräder: halten bei mir bisher problemlos. Ein Freund fährt die Charger Comp und ist (wider Erwarten) zufrieden damit. Auch hier keine Ausfälle. Enduro ist nicht gleich Enduro, das ist das Problem. Mir wären Stabilere 32-Loch-Laufräder aber auch lieber gewesen 

Die Schaltung:
Man begnügt sich mit der SLX. Die Behauptung, dass die Schaltung schlecht ist, finde ich nicht in dem Bericht. Dass die SLX nunmal nur die Mittelklasse der MTB-Schaltungen darstellt, dürfte aber auch jedem klar sein. Nicht umsonst gibt es eben XT,XTR,X9,X0,XX1. Die Funktion ist gut, die Verarbeitung solide. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Der Ausdruck "robust" trifft es doch ganz gut?

Zum Fahrwerk:
Was ist an den Komponenten nicht hochwertig? Im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz FOX und BOS sind die Komponenten ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt teurer.

So gehen die Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. März 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder: halten bei mir bisher problemlos. Ein Freund fährt die Charger Comp und ist (wider Erwarten) zufrieden damit. Auch hier keine Ausfälle. Enduro ist nicht gleich Enduro, das ist das Problem. Mir wären Stabilere 32-Loch-Laufräder aber auch lieber gewesen


 Dazu Merlin:


Merlin7 schrieb:


> versuche gerade mal wieder 8er und höhenschlag aus den sunringle raus zu machen. und bin kurz davor die dinger aus dem fenster zu schmeißen.
> 
> dachte als leichter touren lrs wären die ok, aber die verbiegen ja beim hinschauen.
> vor allem das die speichen sich in der nabe drehen ist beim zentrieren super





> Die Schaltung:
> Man begnügt sich mit der SLX. Die Behauptung, dass die Schaltung schlecht ist, finde ich nicht in dem Bericht. Dass die SLX nunmal nur die Mittelklasse der MTB-Schaltungen darstellt, dürfte aber auch jedem klar sein. Nicht umsonst gibt es eben XT,XTR,X9,X0,XX1. Die Funktion ist gut, die Verarbeitung solide. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Der Ausdruck "robust" trifft es doch ganz gut?


Du hast schon recht: Die Formulierung ist nicht wirklich abwertend, klingt aber so, als wenn das Rad sonst nur Top-Teile, aber "nur" eine "gut-und-günstig-Schaltung" hat. Ich bin der Meinung, dass SLX schon ziemlich gut ist. XT/X9 hat auch noch seine Berechtigung. Aber alles darüber halte ich für unnötigen und für das Bisschen weniger Gewicht und evtl. bessere Leistung verdammt teuren Schnickschnack (mal davon abgesehen, dass man 1x11 und 2x10/2x9 schlecht miteinander vergleichen kann).



> Zum Fahrwerk:
> Was ist an den Komponenten nicht hochwertig? Im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz FOX und BOS sind die Komponenten ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt teurer.


Dass Fox völlig überteuert ist, sollte sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben. Teuer ist nicht gleich hochwertig. Weder bei Fox noch bei RS. Bos bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
Aber die Druckstufen der Lyrik sind, sowohl im Verstellbereich wie auch in der Intensität im Vergleich zur 55 RC3 Evo lächerlich. Dickeres Öl für mehr LSC darf aber nicht rein, weil dir sonst die Dämpfungskartusche um die Ohren fliegen kann.




zum Thema: high five!


----------



## Pintie (25. März 2014)

es gibt genau 1 ! Teil wo eine XT oder XTR funktioneller ist als die slx. 
Das ist der rechte schalthebel der auch multirelease kann. also mit einmal drücken mehrere gänge richtung kleineres Ritzel hinten.

und technisch hat die XT Kassette vorteile weil die wegen der Spiderkonstruktion den (ALu) Freilaufkörper schont.

sonst sehe ich wirklich keinen Grund was anderes als eine SLX zu fahren. Bleibt am Ende ja doch fast alles ein Verschleißteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (25. März 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> es gibt genau 1 ! Teil wo eine XT oder XTR funktioneller ist als die slx.
> Das ist der rechte schalthebel der auch multirelease kann. also mit einmal drücken mehrere gänge richtung kleineres Ritzel hinten.



bremse geht auch die XT besser. Ich fahre SLX, XT und XTR Trail. XT ist die beste der drei. SLX die schwächste. Wobei die Unterschiede nicht so heftig sind, aber sie sind eindeutig spürbar.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. März 2014)

Definiere "Schwächste"? Ich habe den direkten Vergleich, da ist in Sachen Bremsleistung und Druckpunkt überhaupt gar kein Unterschied zw. SLX und XT. Jedenfalls nicht bei der 666 SLX, der Vorgänger ist eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## grey (25. März 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Aber die Druckstufen der Lyrik sind, sowohl im Verstellbereich wie auch in der Intensität im Vergleich zur 55 RC3 Evo lächerlich.


 
Das lese ich immer wieder im ibc und finde, dass das auch nur die halbe Wahrheit ist. 
Bei der Lyrik kann ich HSC und LSC getrennt voneinander extern einstellen und ja das funktioniert sogar. 
Bei MZ Dämpfungen sind viele Klicks in einem Bereich der wirklich keinen Sinn mehr ergibt, aber man kann dann halt sagen "aber MZ hat einen viel größeren Verstellbereich".  

mMn. ist die Lyrik und 55 RC3 Ti sind von der Performance her auf dem gleichen Niveau, aber mit gänzlich unterschiedlicher Charakteristik.
Wartung geht bei der Lyrik halt leichter ansonsten ist das einfach nur Geschmackssache..



Wie auch immer, lustiges Foto.


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. März 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Das lese ich immer wieder im ibc und finde, dass das auch nur die halbe Wahrheit ist.
> Bei der Lyrik kann ich HSC und LSC getrennt voneinander extern einstellen und ja das funktioniert sogar.


Das funktionierte bei mir so schlecht, dass die Gabel auch komplett geschlossen immernoch zu viel Federweg freigegeben hat, bevor sie durch die Endprogression gestoppt wurde.
Mir hing die Gabel wirklich so tief im Federweg, dass ich deutlich mehr Rise hätte fahren müssen.


> Bei MZ Dämpfungen sind viele Klicks in einem Bereich der wirklich keinen Sinn mehr ergibt, aber man kann dann halt sagen "aber MZ hat einen viel größeren Verstellbereich".


Das hat schon seine Berechtigung: Mit dem Standardöl (26,1 [email protected]°C) bin ich die 55 mit ca.10 Klicks Zugstufe gefahren (die ich vergleichsweise schnell fahre). Da ist natürlich erstmal ein großer Bereich, der viel zu schnell ist. Ich habe dann mit dickerem Öl experimentiert, um die LSC zu unterstützen. Das beeinflusst aber natürlich auch die Zugstufe, sodass diese entsprechend angepasst werden muss. Demnächst kommt eine Mischung mit 35,[email protected]°C rein. Dann müsste die Zugstufe noch bei ca.2-4Klicks sein. In die andere Richtung geht das auch. 


> mMn. ist die Lyrik und 55 RC3 Ti sind von der Performance her auf dem gleichen Niveau, aber mit gänzlich unterschiedlicher Charakteristik.
> Wartung geht bei der Lyrik halt leichter ansonsten ist das einfach nur Geschmackssache..


Naja, das sehe ich eben anders.  Und wenn die Wartung der Lyrik noch leichter ist als bei der 55, ist das natürlich gut. Aber die 55 finde ich auch schon genial einfach aufgebaut...


> Wie auch immer, lustiges Foto.


  Danke!


----------



## Pintie (29. März 2014)

Morgens halb 10 in Bayern....
Zeit Zeit für ein Starkbier am Nockherberg


----------



## f4lkon (29. März 2014)

Genauso stelle ich mir die Leute und das Leben in Bayern vor! Von wegen Klischee  Jetzt weiß ich auch wie ich mich beim Gespräch bei Rode&Schwarz zu kleiden habe


----------



## aurelio (9. April 2014)

Bewegte Bilder von mir und dem ICB im Taunus


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

fullface aber keine Handschuhe leuchtet mir ja nach wie vor nicht ein.... 
vor allem wenn man dicke Jacke trägt...


----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch endlich mal wieder etwas Bildmaterial! 




Danke an www.lv-photography.com fürs Foto!


LG Jens


----------



## fender_90 (9. April 2014)

Wo sind denn die Startpunkte jeweils?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (9. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> fullface aber keine Handschuhe leuchtet mir ja nach wie vor nicht ein....
> vor allem wenn man dicke Jacke trägt...



Die Fresse ist nun mal zumindest für die Gesichtsschönen schützenswerter als die Hände. Ich bin früher auch immer ohne Handschuhe gefahren. Heute kann ich mir das auch nicht mehr vorstellen. Und dicke Jacke ist zumindest bei mir Psychologie. Da fühlt man sich einfach auch geschützter, merkt den Fahrtwind nicht und traut sich zu schneller zu fahren.

Startpunkte sind... öhhh secrect


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2014)

aurelio schrieb:


> ... Gesichtsschönen schützenswerter als die Hände. ...


naja handmodell werde ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2014)




----------



## Eisbein (13. April 2014)

ich persönlich finde ja, über schutzbekleidung kann man viel zu viel diskutieren! ...


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2014)

Immerhin hat er Schuhe an...


----------



## Pintie (14. April 2014)

vielleicht sogar hose mit popopolster...

vorbildlich: die Schutzbrille gegen Schlammspritzer. (oder ist das wegen Heuschnupfen ?)


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2014)

äääktschnnn:

mit ziel(en) für 2014 im Hintergrund.


----------



## z3ro (14. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Herbst und so. Bild ist im Forum hochgeladen, darf also geliked werden
> 
> Das bild kommt von Marius Schwager.


Stöbere gerade so durchs Forum und stolpere über dieses sensationelle Bild, wirklich megaaa!!!


----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2014)

@Hasifisch & @Merlin7 : meint ihr mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2014)

Ja, aber nur Spaß...


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2014)

Habe gerade beim Scannen meiner alten DIas was gefunden...als ich noch nix über "singletrails" wusste. Weiß auch nicht, ob ich es damals gefahren bin, war aber den gezeigten Kumpels schon etwas voraus...
Alpencross anno 2001... 



Fahrzeug dazu:


----------



## Pintie (14. April 2014)

sicher das die nicht noch älter sind?
ritchey z max reifen waren doch 2001 schon out. oder warst du da schon retro 

@JENSeits ja dich mein ich


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> sicher das die nicht noch älter sind?
> ritchey z max reifen waren doch 2001 schon out. oder warst du da schon retro ...



Passt schon...und schau mal auf die Gabel...wegen Retro und so 
Hatte schon 93 oder 94 ein Bianchi Grizzly mit Federgabel, aber so überzeugend fand ich die noch nicht. Und Chromgabel in Chromrahmen sah einfach zu sexy aus...


----------



## Pintie (14. April 2014)

ot


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2014)

na dann  bisher komme ich so ganz gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2014)

JENSeits schrieb:


> na dann  bisher komme ich so ganz gut aus


deswegen auch mein post. 

Bei sicherheitsbekleidung soll jeder sein eigenen weg gehen. Außer bei Fullface auf wanderwegen, da bin ich intollerant. Aber wurscht...


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2014)

Mit Fullface in die Bank kommt auch immer ungut an....

Wie hat es Harald Philipp auf so einem MTB Vortrag so schön gesagt....
Er fährt ohne Knieschützer weil Stürzen im Hochalpinen Gelände keine Option ist....

Soll jeder machen wie er will - das blöde ist das man machmal erst klug ist wenns zu spät ist.
Ich würde nach Erfahrung nicht mehr ohne Handschuhe fahren.


----------



## KainerM (15. April 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wie hat es Harald Philipp auf so einem MTB Vortrag so schön gesagt....
> Er fährt ohne Knieschützer weil Stürzen im Hochalpinen Gelände keine Option ist....


Gut, der Harald ist auch der Meinung, wenn man net sterben kann ists kein Abenteuer. Sagt er zumindest - klingt für mich wenig nach Reinhold Messner.

Aber jetzt zurück zu Gallerie!


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2014)

harald quatsch bissl viel, aber im grunde hat er schon recht.


ääääääktscchhhnnnnnn


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2014)

Ha - den Druck auf dem Hinterrad verloren...


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. April 2014)

Eindeutig zu wenig Zugstufe am Federbein!


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2014)

Ich glaub ich mach mal ein Fahrtechniktraining bei meinem großen Vorbild @Marc B.

Das kann ja so nicht weitergehen, dass mir in allen situation das hinterrad um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2014)

vor allem dieser trend HR hoch auch wenn man ganz normal um die Kurve fahren kann...
scheiß Gruppenzwang


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2014)

ich machs ja vor allem weils mir spaß macht und es in den meisten fällen so viel einfacher/eleganter oder anders nicht geht


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2014)

So, nun auch mal von mir ein Bild mit ICB in Aktion. 
Letzte Woche, ein Klassiker am Lago.





Weitere Bilder vom ersten Tag gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-...ide-pics-teil-1.434931/page-312#post-11960590


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2014)

Wem gehörte denn das ICB 01 in Torbole am Campingplatz?! 

Hat mich ja schon überrascht eins dieses seltenen Bikes zu sehen


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2014)

Mhh...scheinen ja Einige am See gewesen zu sein.
Hätte man durchaus was machen können...und wenns bei dem Wetter nur ein Cappu oder Bierchen gewesen wäre.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2014)

Ich war arbeiten. Bei uns am Stand hätte es für ICB'ler sicher ein frischen Mokka aus der Bialetti gegeben


----------



## matou (7. Mai 2014)

Ich hätt nicht nein gesagt. 

Schwarzwald im April...


----------



## Tobiwan (9. Mai 2014)

Geiles Foto!!!
Ich war am Wochenende mit dem bike auf dem Westweg unterwegs und es geht auch richtig gut vorwärts / aufwärts. Bergab sowieso eine Macht!


----------



## rider1970 (10. Mai 2014)

Sehr geiles Bild

Bei unserem Kurzurlaub im dunklen Wald letzte Woche hatts leider fast nur geschüttet...


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2014)

Sehr sehr geniales Bild!
Ich hoffe es sind nich zu viele Bilder ... 

















Mehr im Album.


LG Jens


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2014)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es sind nich zu viele Bilder ...


Nein, gerade das zweite gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2014)

hier, slomo äääktschn. kommt vmtl. noch ein zweites video.

Achja, man möge auf das wackeln des hinterbaus achten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. Mai 2014)

das die leute auch immer überall ihre Radel parken 

nicht das das bike ein steifigkeitswunder ist, aber der Reifen wabbelt schon auch ordentlich.

will mehr in realzeit...


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2014)

kommt, dann als zusammenschnitt wenn ich das andere video hab. 

Selbstkritik: das ging alles auch schon mal deutlich souveräner...


----------



## KainerM (26. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Achja, man möge auf das wackeln des hinterbaus achten!



Hui, da bin ich aber froh, mein ICB ist also kein Einzelfall mit einem Hauptrahmen aus gummi. Sieht man sehr schön wie das Rahmendreieck sich verzieht beim umsetzen.... der Hinterbau is mMn gar nicht so weich wie er gerne dargestellt wird, der Hauptrahmen ist da eine ganz andere Nummer.


Einen wirklich weichen Hinterbau sieht man in dem Video:
Da geht richtig was ab am Hinterrad. (bspw. 2:33)


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2014)

oder es ist der hauptrahmen was sich bewegt. naja egal wie, der haufen macht schon gut laune.

hier in normaler geschwindigkeit:


----------



## matou (9. Juni 2014)

Am Samstag in den Vogesen...


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2014)

mhhhh! Fein wars:
ICB jagt Ghost und Canyon 

Das bike ist tief im inneren sehr bösartig. Es verleitet ein soooo sehr es einfach richtig krachen zu lassen! Racemodus an und vollgas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmi (10. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 298380 mhhhh! Fein wars:
> ICB jagt Ghost und Canyon
> 
> Das bike ist tief im inneren sehr bösartig. Es verleitet ein soooo sehr es einfach richtig krachen zu lassen! Racemodus an und vollgas.



So ein Haus- und Hoffotograf ist ne prima Sache. Die Wallpaper gehen einem niemals aus


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2014)

kommt drauf an. Seit dem ich viel mit dem Marius unterwegs bin, hab ich selbst die kamera nie wieder dabei gehabt. 

Und genau du sagst es... in der Küche wird die freie wandfläche langsam aber sicher immer weniger


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2014)

Ich hab den ganz starken drang wieder in die berge zu kommen...





ps. Wer die zugspitze findet bekommt n virtuelles bienchen!


----------



## matou (14. Juni 2014)

Scharf!!

Bin demnächst in der Ecke um den Achensee und hoffe auf ähnlich gutes Wetter.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2014)

sagste mal bescheid. würd gern mal wieder was dort machen!


----------



## matou (15. Juni 2014)

Klar!
Vorraussichtlich werden wir vom 04.-06.07. dort sein.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2014)

Tja... da bin ich leider in Berlin! Da kann ich euch nur viel Spaß wünschen!


----------



## matou (16. Juni 2014)

Schade!
Danke & ebenso viel Spaß!


----------



## KainerM (16. Juni 2014)

Zählt Abhängen eigentlich auch als "In Aktion"?




 

Finde den Träger ganz cool, Bike hängt sicher und geht auch mit Maxxis 2.4er Schlappen gut rein... BBB parking lot II, falls es wen interessiert. 

Und nächstes Wochenende gibt es mal ein Video von mir, wenn der Kumpel endlich dran denkt die Gopro mit zu nehmen...

MFG


----------



## vscope (8. Juli 2014)

Mein ICB hat mal wieder im Bikepark herumtollen dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2014)

@KainerM sehe jetzt nicht was du für eine Sattelstütze hast... aber gerade eine reverb dankt es dir wenn du sie ausgefahren lagerst.
hab das schon bei so vielen gesehen die immer komprimiert sind - da kannst dann gleich mal ein service kit auf lager legen.
vor allem wenns länger ist. Die leute die ihr bike so überwinter in keller stehen haben dann eine stütze die nicht mehr raus kommt.


----------



## KainerM (8. Juli 2014)

Ich hab keine Variostütze  Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2014)

ok sah so aus...


----------



## flip8686 (10. Juli 2014)

Bikes and Beats Wochenende in Saalbach+ICB Action


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2014)

nach langer Abstinenz mal ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2014)

letztens im Ötztal.

Tag eins: Firstlines im Juli, Nice! und am abend Sauna für lau 



 

Schlafen bzw. aufwachen im Auto oberhalb von Vent:



 


und dann gehts auf in ein 10km langes Trailabenteuer, mit dem Ziel den Grund für wenig Zeit zum Biken, mal aus der Nähe zusehen. (Gletscher, BA-Arbeit...)


----------



## alli333i (16. Juli 2014)

.....wenigstens der Rucksack sieht gut geschützt aus!


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juli 2014)

blaaaaaaa!

Ich besorg mir das nächste mal ein Heli, aus dem man mit einem Seil gesichert wird. Ist nämlich auf diesem brontalen trail nötig. #extremalpine #S1037x10^-3


----------



## Romarius (18. Juli 2014)

wie kann man nur ohne Helm den Berg rauffahren - auf einem Treeehhheeeelll auch noch. Um Gottes Willen! Der Himmel könnte einem auf den Kopf fallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (19. Juli 2014)

Ich denke bei sowas immer an den BMXer, der "nur vom Bordstein springen" wollte..... Die schöne rote Linie senkrecht durchs Gesicht war dann ein gespaltener Schädel. Erinnert sich wer dran?

Und nach bergauf kommt was? Genau, bergab. Oder machst du auf JEDEM Gipfel Pause, um den Helm aufzusetzen, setzt ihn im Tal wieder ab und vergisst diese Prozedur niemals?

Icj wollte niemandem Vorschriften machen, sondern einfach nur eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion einnehmen. Wenn man ein Bild vom MTBler ohne Helm sieht, bin ich der Meinung, sollte man auch ruhig als ersten Kommentar lesen, dass Helme eben nicht uncool sind. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht erreichen.

Übrigens, an sich sieht das Bild sehr gut aus!


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Juli 2014)

Naja, bei dem Bild sieht man eindeutig dass er im Hochgebirge unterwegs ist - und da gehts halt öfter mal einfach so 1000hm hoch. Dass man dann den Helm runter nimmt ist im Sommer sogar ziemlich schlau. 
Aber auch egal - immer noch gutes Bild!


----------



## KainerM (19. Juli 2014)

alli333i schrieb:


> Und nach bergauf kommt was? Genau, bergab. Oder machst du auf JEDEM Gipfel Pause, um den Helm aufzusetzen, setzt ihn im Tal wieder ab und vergisst diese Prozedur niemals?


Ich mach das genau so. Ich fahre fast ausschließlich ohne Helm bergauf, und absolut niemals bergab. Mit Helm kocht mir einfach zu schnell die Birne, und nachdem mein durchschnittlicher Anstieg ca. 1000hm ist lohnt sich das auch.

Und das noch lustigere: ich bin zwar schon oft gestürzt, und hab mir auch oft weh getan, aber meinen Helm hab ich noch NIE wirklich "gebraucht". Trotzdem fühle ich mich absolut unsicher ohne, und fahre deswegen auch absolut nie "oben ohne" bergab.

Und mit BMX kann man das nun wirklich nicht vergleichen. BMXer bewegen sich in hochgefährlichem Gelände, schnell und am Rande der Kontrolle. Die Jungs haben größtenteils richtig einen an der Waffel - 4m Stiegendrops, 180 to flat, mit Kappe. Stylepunkte gibts, wenn das Käppi im Sprung davonflattert.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2014)

alli333i schrieb:


> Und nach bergauf kommt was? Genau, bergab. Oder machst du auf JEDEM Gipfel Pause, um den Helm aufzusetzen, setzt ihn im Tal wieder ab und vergisst diese Prozedur niemals?
> 
> 
> Übrigens, an sich sieht das Bild sehr gut aus!



Jup, auf jedem Gipfel mach ich Pause. Manchmal sogar mehrmals noch unterhalb davon. 

Dabei sinds meist so 0-3 Gipfel (pro 10 tage)


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2014)

Kleine Fotostory.
Ein Trail mit Wasserdurchfahrt (regulär,nicht illegal!).
Alle krepeln sich durch, ich finde als Letzter eine bessere und flottere Linie. Und weil die Stelle so cool aussieht, wollen wir ein Foto.
Ich mache also das Setup für die Kamera, drücke sie Graubiker in die Hand und mache mich auf den Weg zurück...



...mit dicken Backen, weil so rum ist´s nicht so spaßig...
Aber dann von oben mit Schmackes...



...ins Wasser. Nach diesem gelungenen dritten Versuch waren meine Füße einwandfrei gekühlt.
Nach ein paar Kilometern eine Schlüsselstelle, die nicht jeder fährt. Auch hier beschließen wir: Fotos.
Wieder gebe ich die Kamera nach den Einstellereien weiter.
"Hat die auch Serienbild?"
"Klar!" Eingestellt. Ich gehe an den Start und fahre...



...die "Treppe" runter. Die eigentlichen Schwierigkeiten sieht man hie rnicht unbedingt, nämlich einen komplizierteren Einstieg und den Asugang, der gleich 90 Grad nach rechts führt und ganz eng und langsam gefahren oder umgesetzt werden muss.
ICh komme unten an und schaue in ein verdutztes Gesicht.
"Die hat nur ein Bild gemacht!"
"Was?! aber ich habe doch..."
"Oder muss ich etwa die ganze Zeit draufdrücken..."
Naja, meine Reaktion:



Aber Schwamm drüber, noch habe ich Kraft. Also wieder hoch...



...und mit Freude runter.



Und ja, die Serienbildfunktion funktioniert!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2014)

Ja, aus der Perspektive sieht das echt Harmlos aus. Ist doch die Treppe bei der Staumauer oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2014)

Das ist die Treppe am Elversstein/Steinbergskopf, wo die geilen Singletrails sind. Ich glaube, da warst du auch schon mal...


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2014)

mal wieder etwas aus der kategorie "Sein oder nicht sein, das ist die frage":  
(ja, bissl was mit fahren kommt noch)


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2014)

and äääktschn.

mehr auf mariusschwager.de


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. August 2014)

Sieht gut aus. War das Licht echt so krass oder wurde noch nachbearbeitet?


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2014)

war schon i.wann zwischen 18 und 19uhr. Also schon gutes Licht, aber auch bearbeitet.


----------



## Konfuzius (4. August 2014)

Letztes Wochenende bei leider mäßigem Wetter in den Bergen ...


----------



## cmi (5. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> and äääktschn.
> 
> mehr auf mariusschwager.de



wieder sehr schick  wie macht ihr das eigentlich? fahrt ihr zusammen da touren und marius fotografiert ab und an, oder sind das direkt geplante fotosessions?


----------



## Eisbein (5. August 2014)

nene, ganz normal biken gehen und bei gutem licht oder interessanter perspektive wird kurz die knipse ausgepackt.

Meistens sind wir eh zu faul überhaupt die kamera mitzunehmen.

Hier noch ein bild ausm Mai. War heute gegenüber, evtl. sieht man die spitzkehren.


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2014)

geht sonst keiner biken im sommer?

bisschen was aus dem Wallis vom Marius. hier gibts mehr.







und nächsten morgen (zum cafe und schlauchwechseln) dann so:
(wer einen von beiden gipfeln erkennt, darf sich über ein virtuellen keks freuen)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. August 2014)

Ich bin grad im Schwarzwald. Hier ist seit ner Woche Herbst. Und das ICB steht zu Hause weil ich wegen kaputtem Fuße nur Forstwege rollen kann. Da taugt das Plaste-OnOne besser zu. Sonst hätte ich auch mal nen Urlaubsfoto rein gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (17. August 2014)

btw: hat wer rund um Ibk ein ICB in L da, wo man sich mal kurz draufsetzen könnte testweise?
@cmi was eisbein schrub. Meist hat man schon bei der Planung ne Ahnung, ob sich das Licht- und/oder perspektivteschnisch lohnen könnte. Volle AUsrüstung nehm ich dann aber nicht mit, meist nur weniges ausgewähltes Material. Beim letzten Ausflug zb hats nur die Kompaktknipse mit Festbrennweite in den Rucksack geschafft, das Frühstücksbild dann allerdings mit Dslr und Tele gemacht. 
Ist einfach doof zu viel Gewicht beim Biken am Rucksack so weit oben zu haben, das mindert den Abfahrtsspaß und erhöht den Sicherheitsbedarf doch beträchtlich.


----------



## KainerM (18. August 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> geht sonst keiner biken im sommer?



Doch, aber nicht jeder hat einen Fotographen im Gepäck 





mfg


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2014)

Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis?


----------



## KainerM (19. August 2014)

Saalbach, Schattberg.

mfg


----------



## AXION (20. August 2014)

Auch keine Hochglanzbilder, aber Spaß haben die Tage in Saalbach trotzdem gemacht.
@KainerM Wir hätten noch ein Gruppenbild erstellen sollen


----------



## KainerM (24. August 2014)

Manchmal hilft auch das beste Bike nichts...


----------



## Romarius (31. August 2014)

Da der Fahrer abwesend ist, und es sowieso mal wieder regnet und die Gore-Socken gerade auch in der Wäsche sind, hier was von meiner Seite.

Bild kann gerne auch im Album betrachtet und bewertet werden.
Sonstige Impressionen in Blogform von dort mit Kommentar zum "Enduro-Eldorado".


----------



## Romarius (2. September 2014)

interessant hier... gefühlt 8000 Menschen diskutieren um Bikenamen und Millimeterentscheidungen ob der richtigen Geometrie, aber kaum einer der ca 400 Käufer fährt sein ICB scheinbar (oder habt ihr keine Digitalfoto-tauglichen Endgeräte?).


----------



## Hasifisch (2. September 2014)

Ehrlich? Wenn ich auf dem Ding sitze, halte ich ungern an, um Fotos zu machen...ich nutze jede Sekunde... 
Liegt vor allem am momentan echt besch. Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. September 2014)

Eben. Ich hab in den meisten Fällen maximal ne schlechte Handycam dabei und fahr lieber als dass ich knipse. Mal davon ab dass von den 3-400 Käufern vermutlich nur ca.10% aktiv sind. Wurde ja keiner mit Kauf des Bikes gezwungen hier Bilder rein zu stellen 

@Hasifisch:
Da müssen wir wohl nochmal ne ICB-Foto Session am X-Trail starten oder so. Wenn das Wetter tatsächlich gut wird. Mein Fuß sollte wohl wieder mitspielen


----------



## Romarius (2. September 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Wenn ich auf dem Ding sitze, halte ich ungern an, um Fotos zu machen...ich nutze jede Sekunde...


hehe  guter Konter!


----------



## Hasifisch (2. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> @Hasifisch:
> Da müssen wir wohl nochmal ne ICB-Foto Session am X-Trail starten oder so. Wenn das Wetter tatsächlich gut wird. Mein Fuß sollte wohl wieder mitspielen



Gern!



Romarius schrieb:


> hehe  guter Konter!


----------



## fabi.e (2. September 2014)

Bin seit 3 wochen jeden Tag in whistler mit dem icb unterwegs... Hab aber leider bisher kaum Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2014)

gestern, sea to summit! überraschender weise wurde der aufstieg mit recht viel trail belohnt. (im hintergrund sind recht bekannte steinbrüche zusehen)


----------



## knuspi (3. September 2014)

@fabi.e: "Kaum Fotos" heißt aber, dass es doch welche gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (3. September 2014)

Fahrrad bei der Unterkunft und Bilder vom Essen könnte ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Tobiwan (17. September 2014)

Länge läuft 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1705391]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Eisbein (18. September 2014)

ischgl?


----------



## Tobiwan (18. September 2014)

Ja, ist Ischgl. Die Trails dort sind wirklich gut - zumindest wenn man alles fahren darf wie beim Rennen. Und mit 2,5 Std Anreise ist Ischgl eigentlich noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Eisbein (19. September 2014)

Ich fand es auch nicht so schlecht dort. Welche Trails seid ihr gefahren?


----------



## Tobiwan (22. September 2014)

HHhhmm, gute Frage. Wir sind das Ischgl Overmountain mitgefahren und bei den Rennen werden dir die Strecken ja immer vorgegeben weswegen man sich das gesamte Routennetz eigentlich nicht ansieht. 
Richtig gut und lang war von der Flimsspitz runter zur Obere Velilalpe - ca. 900hm am Stück runter  

Hier noch eins auf einem wirklich toll angelegtem Trail mit Anliegern und kleinen Sprüngen runter zur Alp Trida




Alle Angaben zu Ichgl ohne Gewähr


----------



## KainerM (12. Oktober 2014)

Endlisch mal Zeit gehabt ein paar Szenen aus dem Urlaub zusammen zu stückeln:


mfg


----------



## MangoHenry (25. Februar 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1786902

Ein Stern wäre super!


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2015)

erstes mal gopro beim fahren dabei gehabt.


----------



## Tobiwan (13. März 2015)

Hinterrad versetzen scheint kein Thema zu sein - cooler Trail. Wo findet man sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (17. März 2015)

ne, darüber muss man nicht nachdenken, das macht man einfach 

Ist über innsbruck...


----------



## Makke (7. April 2015)

schönes Ding ... !


----------



## Makke (17. April 2015)

und hier ein ICB in freier Wildbahn ...


----------



## Eisbein (25. Mai 2015)

Feucht wars, aber geil. So richtig zum kaputt machen 

(mehr durch 'n klick aufs foto)


----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2015)

Kette rechts ...


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2015)

150mm einstellung... die hat popp!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juni 2015)

Sprung



Einschlag


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2015)

anlieger vor dem sprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. Juni 2015)

schöne Aktion ...!


----------



## KainerM (28. Juni 2015)

Mein ICB mag mich nicht...


Gute Nachricht: Die Sollbruchstelle im X12-Schaltauge funktioniert. Schaltwerk ist heil geblieben!

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juni 2015)

Shit war das knapp (Kamerafahrer!)
Dir ist hoffentlich nichts passiert?


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juni 2015)

Hoffe bei dir ist alles ok! 
Dummerweise ist mein schaltauge beim baumstamm kontakt  heil geblieben, so das ich ein neues schaltwerk brauchte...   

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## KainerM (29. Juni 2015)

Danke der Nachfrage, hatte Glück. Schulter ist geprellt, aber nichts schlimmeres. Am Bike habe ich den Sattel zerstört (die Schienen sind komplett verbogen), das Schaltauge abgerissen und einige tiefe Kratzer in diversen Teilen... nichts tragisches. Wenns gut geht bin ich zum Wochenende wieder fit ;-)

Mfg


----------



## Makke (29. Juni 2015)

das sieht sportlich aus ...
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Juni 2015)

immer dieses bikeparkgespringe... das ist einfach nicht gesund.  

Auch von mir gute besserung!

Gardaseegerumpel:


----------



## Makke (30. Juni 2015)

sieht aus, als hättest Du ne Starrgabel verbaut ...


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juni 2015)

lyrik mit buchsenspiel ist in dem geläuf fast das gleiche. Oder andere erklärung, evtl doch etwas gröberes geläuf als es auf dem video aussieht.

so oder so, rumpeldibumpel gardasee-trails halt.


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Juli 2015)

Ich finds Video richtig gut - kenne das selber dass die Gopro Videos am Bildschirm oft ganz anderst wirken als die sich in Echt beim Fahren anfühlen....

Hier mal wieder eins von mir. Man beachte die von G-Kräften verzerrten Mundwinkel 






[/url][/IMG] [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1858211]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2015)

ich war überrascht wie schnell es dann doch durch die kamera aussah. Egal... langsam war es nicht 

Sölden schnitzeljagt?


----------



## Tobiwan (2. Juli 2015)

Jup, auf der Jagd nach dem Riesenschnitzel 
War noch ein blaues ICB mit Fox vor Ort... ist das jemand von hier?


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder etwas höher hinaus! 

Fotos vom Endurorennen am Wochenende gibts leider keine. Aber mit 1.30min rückstand auf den sieger ohne training und nem verkackten prolog war ich doch halbwegs zufrieden.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juli 2015)

Reschenpass


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> immer dieses bikeparkgespringe... das ist einfach nicht gesund.
> Gardaseegerumpel:


 
ja langsam ist anders.... Mein ICB kennt den Weg auch schon. ist ein guter Test ob alle schrauben loctide gesehen haben.


----------



## SimpleLexx (25. Juli 2015)

Makke schrieb:


> und hier ein ICB in freier Wildbahn ...



Ist das Kurve 3 in Glüder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2015)

Mal was aus Rumänien. Viel mehr wirds von mir als Fahrer nicht geben, i.einer muss ja die Fotos machen


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2015)

der akustische Sack Schrauben mal wieder in bewegter Action. Ein Run später hab ich dann einen Baum umarmt, den bei 3:21 hinter dem Anlieger. 

Achja, Rumänischer Bikepark in Sinaia. Der Trail ist wirklich cool gebaut, durch aus anspruchsvoll. Einige offene Sektionen (linienwahl!!!) und die chickenways zu den großen drops/gaps sind auch recht flüssig zu fahren. 60Lei (15€) für 5 Fahrten (400hm) ist aber schon eher westeuropäisches Preisniveau. Sonst geht da einiges in der Region. Mal schauen ob es für einen Artikel in nem Magazin reicht, zu zweit ist beschissen fotos zu machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2015)

Die Südlichen Karpaten sind an sich schon ein Traum. Wenn da jetzt auch noch mit dem Bike was geht...Wahnsinn.
Danke für die Anregung!


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2015)

Fargaras kann man sich mit dem bike sparen. Nur markierungen aber keine wege.
Rezetat sind wir nicht hin, weil Naturschutzgebiet und Radfahren verboten. Wobei verbote in Rumänien wohl eher eine gut gemeinte empfehlung als ein gesetz sind.
Bucegi, da geht einiges. Aber leider nicht ganz so einsam aufgrund der nähe zu bukarest und der moderenen und/oder dichten Infrastruktur dort. Rumäniens modernstes skigebiet,...

Falls du noch paar infos möchtest, schreib mir doch einfach ne PN


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2015)

zurück in den Bergen. Und weil Tirol so langweilig ist, bin ich aus Berlin quasi direkt weiter ins Engadin:


----------



## KainerM (4. Oktober 2015)

Auch mal was von mir:



Über den Ausgang werd ich jetzt mal nicht zu viel erzählen, nur so viel: Zu wenig Luft im Vorderreifen ist nicht gut für die Richtungsstabiltät.

mfg


----------



## knuspi (7. Oktober 2015)

Sieht gut aus, auch wenn die Landung wohl unschön war


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2015)

hier, die rakete am fliegen!

Kann als FDT gevotet werden:


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2016)

#alleinunterhalter

schräge aktion, also wenn ich mir das im stand anschaue 





uphill noch mit 1x9. Neue XT kommt die tage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2016)




----------



## Eisbein (2. Juni 2016)

Da hat es das ICB auch mal auf die Kanarischen Inseln geschafft und morgen vll. auch mal wieder auf die Startseite


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Oktober 2016)

Bevor der Faden hier Spinnweben ansetzt...


----------



## Pintie (17. Oktober 2016)

ist das nicht gefährlich so dicht hintereinander ?


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Oktober 2016)

Wir hatten alle voll Schiss...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Oktober 2016)

Hasis multiple Persönlichkeiten, festgehalten in einem Foto. Wer ist wer von den dreien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bin der Vierte, wo man nur das Vorderrad sieht. Die anderen Typen sind mir unbekannt...


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde es voll lustig, dass man den Größenunterschied der Laufräder nicht sieht.


----------



## Pintie (17. Oktober 2016)

gestern hab ich ein icb wolperdinger gesichtet... lila elox rahmen, rote Wippe und anbauteile... spezial....

da sind verscheide Laufräder echt egal.

solange keine Ovalen Laufräder kommen.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Oktober 2016)

ich hab mal i.wo da oben in @Hasifisch 's revier gewildert:


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2016)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab mal i.wo da oben in @Hasifisch 's revier gewildert:


 
Das darf ich meinem ICB nicht erzählen. Ist dann voll traurig, einen Artgenossen verpasst zu haben...


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2016)

Meins wird wohl eingeschläfert bevor es das Gebiet sieht. 
Ist auch nicht nett. Aber ab nächster Saison kommt der Rahmen vermutlich als Deko an die wand


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Meins wird wohl eingeschläfert bevor es das Gebiet sieht.
> Ist auch nicht nett. Aber ab nächster Saison kommt der Rahmen vermutlich als Deko an die wand


was kommt als nachfolger?


----------



## Pintie (8. November 2016)

Eisbein schrieb:


> was kommt als nachfolger?


Bin mir noch nicht sicher.
Hat alles vor und Nachteile.
- Trek Slash 29. Gefällt mir sehr, Preis ist aua, und wird schwer zu bekommen. 
- 601 Mk 4. Geo endlich mal besser, die Sattelstütze will ich eigentlich unbedingt. Sehr gute Reifenfreiheit usw, aber kein Plastik, kein iscg für crashplate (dafür umwerfer Befestigung Kopfschüttel) 
- Santa Cruz nomad. Wobei ich da bei meinem Gewicht Probleme haben könnte. Bin das mal gefahren und war bei der offiziellen druckbeschränkung vom vivid...

Mal sehen bin noch Ergebnis offen.


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2016)

interessant. ich werde als nächstes eine kategorie schauen. Ist mir in der 170er stellung im normalen (nicht bikepark geknüppel) doch bisschen viel bike. Und i.wie hab ich auch die schnauze voll von alu.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. November 2016)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Und i.wie hab ich auch die schnauze voll von alu.



Wieso das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wieso das?


Weil mir schon zwei mal was gerissen ist. Also allein schon zwei mal am Carver. Mal ganz davon abgesehen von den Trialrahmen, Pedalen, NABEN aus alu die schon den geist aufgaben.

Egal. Bilder!
Und frohe Weihnachten an alle. Vll. schafft es ja zum Weihnachtsfest nochmal ein Carver auf die titelseite:
(kann man mit sternen beeinflussen)


----------



## Eisbein (27. Februar 2017)

Bewegte Bilder. Wir waren in Bozen und da sich jetzt jemand zum Filmen erbarmt hat, ist auch das carver öfter zu sehen. 

Artikel kommt ganz bald...


----------



## Pintie (27. Februar 2017)

und wie viele Liftfahren / tag hast geschafft ?


----------



## Eisbein (27. Februar 2017)

ganz entspannte 3, einen Tag 4. Waren aber insgesamt 3 Tage dort, und naja zeit für Markt und cafe und aperol muss ja auch sein 

Artikel jetzt online: http://alpinebiking.de/bozen-alternativprogram-diesen-winter/


----------

